# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Верность

## Asteriks

*Прочла сегодня статью одну про семью, и запомнилась фраза: "Эмоциональная и сексуальная  верность - ключ к созданию и культивированию прочных отношений. ...Верность -    это преданность интересам любимого человека душой и телом". Декабристы почему-то вспомнились... Мы ведь обычно под верностью имеем в виду "не изменяю"? А тут во как обернулось! Преданность интересам! А если у супругов в семье или у любящих друг друга людей совершенно разные интересы? Что вы об этом думаете?*

----------


## Pasha_49

Преданность интересам... не думаю. Найдите такую пару, чтоб у них совпадали все интересы. Думаю таких нету. С интересами или не соглашаются, или подстраиваются под них, или меняются. Но при разных интересах могут любить друг друга и считать себя верными друг другу. Интересы это не такая боьшая проблема в отношениях, чтоб считаться не верными. Верность, это скорее всего доверие, и преданность самого себя любимому человеку, не смотря на интересы.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Думаю, имеются в виду интересы не в смысле  способов проведения досуга, а 
 основопологающие жизненные принцыпы, ценности  и взгляды любимого человека.

----------


## Nietzsches

верность..о верность)) года 2 назад была больная тема) для меня... доверие-и верность, на мое имхо почти одно и тоже..а вообще сложно все это..очень..интересы..да. должна быть нейкая общность, или если нет нейтральность, вот открою тайну-жутко раздражает женское вышивание-вот сказали бы-бери в жены Тарью Турайнен-ток она крестиком вышивает-не взял бы...почему меня это так бесит-незнаю..)) верность-это когда в присутствии любимого человека можно говорить о чем угодно,без опаски быть неправильно понятым..имхо!)))

----------


## Sanych

А где вычитала то? Может книга для определённой группы индивидуумов. А вообще бывает, что люди дополняют друг друга. К примеру пара холерик-сангвиник. И всё, что холерик будет пытаться раскритиковать и поскандалить, сангвиник будет пытаться погасить юмором

----------


## Asteriks

Где вычитала? Принесу ссылку на журнал, если не забуду. Напрягает что-то меня эта фраза, вот и написала для раздумий. Знать хочу, только меня напрягает? 


*Вот такая статья мне попалась заумная какая-то.*

----------


## Irina

> Верность - это преданность интересам любимого человека душой и телом


На счёт телом согласна. А вот преданность интересам - очень сомневаюсь. А если интересы в паре не совпадают или ещё хуже - один некоторые интересы другого на дух не переносит?

----------


## Asteriks

Вот и я о том же. Вчера, ёлы палы, на мужа наехала, что ни одного стиха моего не читал. Он стал читать, с выражением. Но ему не интересно... 
Нужно выбирать мужа с одинаковыми интересами, во как.

----------


## Vanya

а если интересы со временем поменяются? то что? мужа менять? ...нет уж... тут особый подход нужен, приучать нужно к стихам своим (например)  смекалку проявлять и т.д.

----------


## Asteriks

Понимаешь, Ваня, муж как раз и замыслил смекалку проявить. Но когда он прочитал "О-о!" в стихе, мне так смешно стало)) Пусть уж без стихов как-нибудь.

----------


## Irina

Если мне не нравится- я молчу. Спорить бесполезно, да и зачем навязывать своё мнение. Каждый имеет право выбирать интересы по себе.

----------


## Vanya

Вот! А лучше ПОНЯТЬ и ПРИНЯТЬ ...чтобы не было никаких разногласий

----------


## Irina

> А лучше ПОНЯТЬ и ПРИНЯТЬ


Как-то не всегда получается. Я например не понимаю охоту и особенно пьянку после неё или например после бани. Тут уж понять и принять ну никак не получается)))

----------


## Asteriks

А душа-то другого общения просит... А поговорить-то надо о чём-то, а? Вот тебе и понять и принять... с возрастом чувствуется разрыв  этот в интересах всё больше.

----------


## vova230

А вот вообще что такое верность и как кто еее понимает?
Верность есть и у собаки к хозяину.
Кстати смотрел фильм про собаку которая всю жизнь оставшуюся ждала умершего хозяина и ежедневно ждала его на вокзале. Фильм кажется называется "Хачико-верный пес"

----------


## Irina

Действительно сложный вопрос. Думаю у каждого она заключается в чем-то своём. В соответствии со своими взглядами на жизнь.

----------


## Asteriks

Верность - не изменять душой и телом. Хотя некоторые считают, что телом можно, лишь бы не душой.

----------


## vova230

А может вот такая "собачья" верность и не нужна вовсе? Может она будет вас утомлять?

----------


## Vanya

> Как-то не всегда получается. Я например не понимаю охоту и особенно пьянку после неё или например после бани.


так уж и пьянка? если там пропустить по бокалу пива, то думаю ничего страшного)





> с возрастом чувствуется разрыв этот в интересах всё больше


согласен. но ведь не всегда так...это уж со временем познаётся

----------


## Irina

*vova230*,  такая точно не нужна - через год человек на которого она направлена может умом тронуться.

----------


## vova230

> *vova230*,  такая точно не нужна - через год человек на которого она направлена может умом тронуться.


Что и следовало доказать. Всего нужно в меру. Легкая ревность может тоже быть полезной.

----------


## Irina

В любых чувствах нужна мера. Иначе это начинает смахивать на безумие.

----------


## vova230

А может и любовь просто болезнь?
Некое биохимическое явление в мозгу, которое можно вызывать применением соответствующего препарата.

----------


## Asteriks

Ясное дело. Кстати, если это химическая реакция, то при желании ею можно управлять. Например, одну реакцию притушить, а другую зажечь.

----------


## Irina

Держать человека на коротком поводке, чтоб рядом был всегда ("рядом, я сказала!") возможно только если он свое Я потеряет. Понятно желание быть больше вместе в первый период, когда узнаешь, когда все новое, неизведанное, безумно интересное. А чем дальше, тем лучше вы знаете друг друга и количество времени, проведенного вместе, совсем не означает качество чувства.

----------

